# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  سایت های معرفی نمونه کارهای انجام شده با جاوا

## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
فعلا این یکی دم دست بود:
http://www.eigelb.at/
یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## ناصرقلی

سایت پروژه های open source گروه Apache
www.apache.org

----------


## ناصرقلی

درایور JDBC برای SQL server 2000
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de.../sqlserver.asp

----------


## ناصرقلی

متون آموزشی شرکت sun برای Java
http://developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining

----------


## sogand

سلام و خسته نباشید بابا ایول خسته نباشید.....
 :shock:

----------


## SSP_Software_team

ممنون :wink:

----------


## ناصرقلی

اگر کسی به سرش زد برای موبایلش برنامه بنویسه و البته جاوا هم بلد بود این هم یه صفحه مختصر و مفید در این مورد:
http://info.borland.com/techpubs/jbu...stopwatch.html

----------

